# No poop in 2 days



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi all  Happy New Year!

It seems like any time I make a health thread it is always poop related.. lol  But, Luci hasn't pooped for 2 days. Yesterday all day and today all day. I called the vet earlier and they told me that the Dr on call said that if she doesnt go by tomorrow afternoon to give her a little bit of milk because that will make her stools loose in case she is constipated, but as most of you know, Luci is allergic to milk. Could this be dangerous? Thanks in advance for your replies.  I should probably add that she has been acting completely normal, eating and drinking and peeing as usual...

She went! :chili: :chili: 
This morning we got up around 8:30, and as soon as I put her on the floor she went to drink some water, and when I came into the livingroom from brushing my teeth I caught her while she was going...so I just froze until she went. She wasn't straining or anything, although I definitely noticed when I cleaned her pad that it was a little harder than the usual. It is now 11:20 and she just went again! yay! I think she feels better now but I'm still gonna go pick up some pumpkin incase this happens again. THANK YOU ALL


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Andrea, what about sweet potatoes? I think that I remember reading a post about sweet potatoes being good for constipation. You might want use the search function. Personally, I would avoid giving her milk if she is allergic to it. Hope that everything is ok with lil Luci!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

How about some mineral oil? You could dunk an treat or a piece of bread in it to get her to eat it. I wouldn't go with milk though if she's allergic to it...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

A bit of canned pumpkin usually works ( not the pie filling..just palin). It's the fiber in it that helps. getting her to drink helps sometimes as well as the fiber 'pulls' the water into the intestine to help make stool softer.
A few drops of olive oil can sometime work too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep, either pumkin or sweet potato. But mine would never eat it. I know I saw an episode of Emg. Vets where the animal, not sure any more the kind, hadn't pooped for a long time, so it was serious and they let the animal have pumkin pie filling. I know the sugar is bad but i guess it is the lesser of two evils. Double check with more knowledgable people here than me though if you can't get her to eat the real pumpkin or sweet potatoes.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You can get the plain Libby's pumpkin that does not have sugar added. Do you have the little plastic (I am not sure what they are called) plungers that you can put the pumpkin in and you can put that in their little mouth and press the plunger to get them to take it. It works wonders with CeeCee. The vet always gives me some to give their liquid meds with.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Of course its new years eve and I have no pumpkin in the house.... I should probably have some in my emergency kit so i'll get some 1st thing tomorrow morning for sure. Poor baby hasn't gone yet but she's peed. I am glad you guys gave me the pumpkin suggestion cause I will definitely give her some in the morning.  Thank you all.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I've had great success with the plain pumpkin. Even Sadie will usually lick the spoon.....and she's my picky girl.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Canned pumpkin is what we use too.

Most likely when the dog does go.....it will squeal.

I have to make sure my poodle goes once a day minimum or we wind up going to the vets to get him cleaned out/expressed. He has some problems with this!

Hope your dog goes and it isn't a continuing problem.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

If she doesn't eat it try freezing it a bit. I made a sort of slushie last time and they ate it like ice cream.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

This happens to Baci . I'm also interested in if he poops ,what color and how much. What Ive been doing is giving him abt 1 lg tlb of cooked oatmeal , i did ask my Vet and he said that was fine. If that doesn't work i pull out the big guns Olive Oil.I will be trying the pumpkin.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Andrea, I'm glad things are "moving" along nicely! :biggrin:


----------

